# Infortunio Florenzi Sassuolo - Roma. Video.



## admin (26 Ottobre 2016)

Il bruttissimo infortunio di Alessandro Florenzi nel corso di Sassuolo - Roma del 26 ottobre 2016. Il centrocampista giallorosso è uscito dal campo di gioco in barella. Si prevede un lungo stop.

Video qui in basso al secondo post.


----------



## admin (26 Ottobre 2016)




----------



## BossKilla7 (26 Ottobre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il bruttissimo infortunio di Alessandro Florenzi nel corso di Sassuolo - Roma del 26 ottobre 2016. Il centrocampista giallorosso è uscito dal campo di gioco in barella. Si prevede un lungo stop.
> 
> Video qui in basso al secondo post.



Dispiace dirlo ma 100% crociato


----------



## wfiesso (26 Ottobre 2016)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Dispiace dirlo ma 100% crociato



Ahia, temo di sì...


----------



## tifosa asRoma (27 Ottobre 2016)

Verrà operato questa mattina da Mariani. la sfortuna ci perseguita, da settembre 2015 ad oggi sono stati operati di crociato strootman rudiger mariorui e florenzi ditemi voi se è normale, 4 crociati in un anno, bisogna portare questa squadra a Lourdes.


----------



## wfiesso (27 Ottobre 2016)

Spiace un sacco, gli auguro di tornare più forte di prima.

Il prossimo ritiro lo devono fare davvero a lourdes


----------



## diavoloINme (27 Ottobre 2016)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> Verrà operato questa mattina da Mariani. la sfortuna ci perseguita, da settembre 2015 ad oggi sono stati operati di crociato strootman rudiger mariorui e florenzi ditemi voi se è normale, 4 crociati in un anno, bisogna portare questa squadra a Lourdes.



Si gioca troppo esasperando il fisico e forzando i tempi di recupero.
Lo spettacolo ne risente pure. Basti vedere la qualità del gioco e delle prestazioni di questo turno infrasettimanale.
La soluzione sarebbe tornare all'antico : serie A a 16 squadre con solo il top a competere. Senza voler mancare di rispetto a nessuno ma abbiamo troppe 'intruse' in serie A. Essere da massima serie vuol dire avere risorse, stadio, progetto, collegamenti, ecc ecc. La serie A è per una città, non solo per un club.
Il mordi e fuggi per scroccare i soldi dei diritti tv deve finire.


----------



## wfiesso (27 Ottobre 2016)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Si gioca troppo esasperando il fisico e forzando i tempi di recupero.
> Lo spettacolo ne risente pure. Basti vedere la qualità del gioco e delle prestazioni di questo turno infrasettimanale.
> *La soluzione sarebbe tornare all'antico : serie A a 16 squadre con solo il top a competere. Senza voler mancare di rispetto a nessuno ma abbiamo troppe 'intruse' in serie A. Essere da massima serie vuol dire avere risorse, stadio, progetto, collegamenti, ecc ecc. La serie A è per una città, non solo per un club.
> Il mordi e fuggi per scroccare i soldi dei diritti tv deve finire*.



Anche 18 sinceramente, per il resto sono totalmente d'accordo con te!


----------



## Mr. Canà (27 Ottobre 2016)

In bocca al lupo a Florenzi, giocatore che mi è sempre piaciuto tantissimo.


----------

